# LED Retrofits



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Any one have experience with retrofitting facilities with LED lamps? Actual savings? brands? etc.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

*LED Bulbs*

We've have a bunch of different test LED bulbs for different fixures, cans, fluorescent lights at our shop for customers to look at and for us to experiment with. 

Our unscientific testing from about 6 months ago has concluded (can't remember exact numbers off the top of my head):

POSITIVES
-significant savings on energy use when compared to fluorescent and incandescent bulbs. (at least 50%)

NEGATIVES
- EXPENSIVE! around $30 per bulb for a 6" can when you buy it off internet from china. Apparently the suppliers here in canada charge a lot more then this.
- Not CSA approved so if we install it and the house burns down were on the hook
- No local supplier so we would have to special order them can only return them if they were defective.

NEUTRAL NOTE
- light from LED Bulb is VERY directional how the bulb is constructed makes a big difference on how it throws light.

We do have one customer who is planning on putting in LED bulbs. He is ordering them himself off the internet and will install them himself after we finish since we wouldn't do it for him since bulbs are not CSA approved. 

House isn't finished yet so it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

We've been running a test to determine if they're suitable for replacement of all fixtures onboard ship. A drop in replacement for 4ft T8 bulbs, just pull out the ballasts, and run the line and neutral straight to the tombs-stones.

The space they've been installed in so far is rather cold, and high vibration, regularly kills ballasts and bulbs, extremely positive results so far.

Each LED bulb gives off as much or more light as the flourescent bulbs they're replacing, and the energy savings is especially signifigant for us, as we've reached the maximum load of our generating facilities, and need to squeeze out some more power for upcoming installations.

That being said, we've been buying from a Canadian supplier, and at $80 per bulb, and two bulbs per fixture, not sure the energy savings will off-set the costs of the replacements, but it's really our only choice, as we can't add more generating capacity.

Given the massive advacements in LED technology in the past few years (Heck, white LEDs were only invented maybe 15 years ago) it's a technology still in it's infancy, but it's rapidly maturing. My oppinion is if you can wait maybe, two years, you'll get much more bang for your buck, probably a lot more UL (Or CSA) listed lights on the market then.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Since you're both fellow Cannucks, where are you getting the bulbs from that are CSA approved?


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

We're using lights by these folks...

http://www.atgelectronics.com/

No CSA approval, but does have a UL and ULC stamp.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, added benefits for us, won't need to carry very many spare "bulbs", and no spare ballasts. Frees up a reasonable amount of cargo space... on a ship, that's a big deal.

Plus, the space they're installed in is a work shop, the individuals using the workshop have commented they find the LED lights much better for detail work, maybe it's the lack of strobe effect.

They're extremely vibratation resistant, compared to any sort of electric discharge lighting, operate well across a variety of temperatures.

I personally see this technology being adopted rapidly by the commercial and industrial markets, and very very very slowly by the residential market.

That being said, don't take this as a sales pitch. My oppinion stands though that unless there's a reason other then just the energy savings, they're not worth installing until the technology matures for at least another year or two.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> Since you're both fellow Cannucks, where are you getting the bulbs from that are CSA approved?


I'll find out our canadian supplier when i get in the office tomorrow, might be the same as chrisfnl posted


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

That was the manufacturer I posted, not sure the supplier, will check.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

chrisfnl said:


> We're using lights by these folks...
> 
> http://www.atgelectronics.com/
> 
> No CSA approval, but does have a UL and ULC stamp.


ULC is permitted in Ontario.


Many thanks for the info, it is greatly appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## cself123 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just a word of advice, because I am in the supply business and see many different styles of LED replacement bulbs. Just make sure you are buying an LED that has the proper heat sinking construction. We have sold many brands of LED replacements over the last 5-7 years, and unfortunately, most companies technology is not up to par, and the lamps while bright and energy saving at first, they burnt out 6-8 months later, or dim down significantly until they eventually fail. There are a few good manufacturers out there, it just gets very pricey, because to engineer the proper heat sinks, it costs the reputable companies more money. Just my two cents...


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Care to recommend any of those good manufacturers?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

chrisfnl said:


> Care to recommend any of those good manufacturers?


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## cself123 (Feb 22, 2011)

Eco Fit lighting has made some decently reliable fixtures, Beta lighting has made some decently reliable fixtures. But LED is not the way to go as of yet, there is far better lighting technology than LED as we speak, LED has a ways to go before I would consider it an efficient and reliable light source in commercial applications.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

d-fi said:


> I'll find out our canadian supplier when i get in the office tomorrow, might be the same as chrisfnl posted


Alright its the day after tomorrow , our Canadian suppliers: 
-Brite-Lite, love telling you great things about LED's neglect to mention any problems , but if you know what you want they probably have it.
-Eecol, If you have a good sales rep they will find them and special order them for you.



cself123 said:


> Eco Fit lighting has made some decently reliable fixtures, Beta lighting has made some decently reliable fixtures. But LED is not the way to go as of yet, there is far better lighting technology than LED as we speak, LED has a ways to go before I would consider it an efficient and reliable light source in commercial applications.


Some good info thanks :thumbsup:


----------

